
We know people care about privacy, so why won't they pay for it? - nyodeneD
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/08/we-know-people-care-about-privacy-so-why-wont-they-pay-for-it
======
Arnt
Those of us who have paid for privacy in the past have learned to ask two
questions:

Am I going to get the promised privacy, or can the Terms of Service change at
any time? And perhaps even strip privacy retroactively?

And is the thing going to work otherwise, or is it going to be like a certain
well-respected privacy product that blasts my eardrum with a maximum-volume
DING whenever I use it? It's a detail, right, but more than a little off-
putting.

------
galfarragem
I would say that is a matter of price: maybe I wouldn't pay 5€/month
recurrently but I would be glad about paying some cents for it.

